# Is my cat pregnant?



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi about 3 weeks ago i have sent my cat to a stud. Im not sure whether I can know if she is pregnant or not. I heard that her nipple will start to pink up at around 3 weeks. What does that mean. Does it mean her nipples at the 3rd week will be significantly larger than before or it will be a little bit larger?
I am a new breeder so I do not have much experience

These are some pictures of her nipple at 19th day after mating at the link:

ImageShack Album - 2 images

Please see them and tell me if she is pregnant or not plus tell me what other strong indications that she is 100% pregnant?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

what breed is your cat?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not knowing what your cats nipples were like before difficult to tell, but they look very pink, are they any more prominent than before, ? 
That's what is meant by pinking up, a little pinker and sticking out a bit more than usual,
Do you know a definite mating took place ,and how many times?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

My cat is a chinchilla persian cat


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

My cat has mated 3 times according to the stud owner. I think not very sure her nipples got a little tiny bit larger but its not sticking out and its not really prominent. Are there any indication on her 3rd week after mating?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow, they are beautiful.
Cant give you any definite yes or no im afraid at this stage, i have a queen whos teats are always this colour.
At 5/6 weeks pregnant you will notice her getting a slight belly then at 7 weeks you will see/feel kittens moving.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks very much will the number of nipples will 'pink up' to the number of kittens inside her? plus when will the nipples actually grow to a very big size and be pronounced?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

All her nipple will pink up and get big and the hair around them should start to thin out ... Like CC said she will start to fill out and you will be able to feel the kits at 7 weeks ... She may get some sickness don't worry it's pretty normal .... I hope she is active registered ... They are a lovely breed


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your vet, if good, should be able to feel kittens at 4 weeks.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

And obviously she wont come back into call - if she is a regular caller that will be a good indication if she is pregnant


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Doesn't look pink to me. I've also seen girls blush up when coming into call.

Three matings isn't many, but it does only take one.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you, but when will the nipples be pronounced and big? and when will she get morning sickness ?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

she got mated on her first call and its been 3 weeks and she didn't call yet


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

ok when will the nipples actually pink up and enlarge?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

they don't actually get REALLY huge at any point, they get bigger around 1 week before birth, and more swollen a couple of days before birth and then when the kits suck. They aren't like dogs nipples that get really bog and droopy.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They go pink at around 21 days and look like grains of rice.

Why isn't your mentor helping you?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Your girls breeders should be able to give you information about her .. How old is your girl as you mention you mated her on her first call ?.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Since you mated her on her first call you have no idea how long she would go between calls, if she wasn't mated. You also haven't supplied 'before' and 'after' photos so it's really hard to tell.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Our girl went to stud on the 2nd of September and has now pinked up and also gained a little weight too. 
Did you weigh her before going to stud so you will be able to tell if she has gained weight? Not all girls have sickness, our first girl was sick every morning but our other two didn't, we also have a girl old enough to go to stud at the end of the year so keeping everything crossed she wont have the sickness.
All the best with the mating, I hope it all went well, let us know how things go.
I used to have a Chinchilla, they are beautiful.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

She was mated at the age of 1 year and 2 weeks I will wait until the 5th week if she is not pregnant I might get her spayed.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok I will weigh her. She has been weighed before at the vet. I will see if there is increase in weight


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Mtmerzah said:


> She was mated at the age of 1 year and 2 weeks I will wait until the 5th week if she is not pregnant I might get her spayed.


Why ... Do you just want her to have just one litter


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't get why none of OUR questions have been answered?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Mtmerzah said:


> She was mated at the age of 1 year and 2 weeks I will wait until the 5th week if she is not pregnant I might get her spayed.


3 matings isn't many and some cats take a couple of visits to stud to get pregnant. Spaying would be premature in my view.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Mtmerzah said:


> Ok I will weigh her. She has been weighed before at the vet. I will see if there is increase in weight


I think that by the time there is a clear increase in weight she will be obviously larger. You also don't know if your scales and the vets give the same weight.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mtmerzah said:


> she got mated on her first call and its been 3 weeks and she didn't call yet


You normally mate on the 3rd + call, def not number 1 call!

Why was she only mated 3 times? Did she got in with the stud and leave the same day?

What colour/pattern is dad? Id say spay her if you aren't doing this mating for a reason as its a hell of a load of work for 13weeks and you sound not that bothered by posts?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi she is not pregnant for sure because she started her second call yesterday. Do you think I shall take her for a mating. Because the stud owner offered my cat another free mating. She will stay with the stud for a week. Do you advice to give a try because that will be last mating with this stud otherwise I have to pay extra if I want to bring her in her 3rd call if she doesn't get pregnant again.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

What bothers me is you say there were only 3 matings. Now does that mean that she is left with the stud and they mate as they wish but only 3 were witnessed, or they only mate when the stud owner lets them, and he/she only let them mate three times? If the later that might be why she isn't pregnant.

BTW what country are you in?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes the stud owner left her stud with my cat together for a week and she witnessed that they mated 3 times(this was during her first call). But now she started her second call. Do you think its worth it to send her again for a second free mating and she will be more likely to get pregnant?
I live in London UK


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Well you aren't replying to any questions, why on earth would it cost you more to take her on the 3rd call? 

I would neuter her, just my view!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Taylorbaby, I'm assuming that the stud owner has said one "free" repeat mating if the girl isn't in kitten from the first visit. A little harsh, if so, but if those are the terms agreed to....

OP, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't return your girl to stud to try again - unless you really don't want to? You sound unsure. It's not terribly uncommon for girls not to become pregnant after mating.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Taylorbaby, I'm assuming that the stud owner has said one "free" repeat mating if the girl isn't in kitten from the first visit. A little harsh, if so, but if those are the terms agreed to....
> 
> OP, I can't see any reason why you shouldn't return your girl to stud to try again - unless you really don't want to? You sound unsure. It's not terribly uncommon for girls not to become pregnant after mating.


That's what I thought, just seems a bit weird, they want to mate on the 1st call, if she calls again she must go back on that call and not another call after? (Say you wanted to wait another call or couldn't get to the stud due to other commitments?) then re-charge? I have heard some weird terms before, that is up there lol! 

That's what I Thought, it doesn't sound like a proper planned mating in which is exciting, just sounds like the OP isn't sure at all esp to say spay, if in doubt don't do it lol!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> That's what I thought, just seems a bit weird, they want to mate on the 1st call, if she calls again she must go back on that call and not another call after? (Say you wanted to wait another call or couldn't get to the stud due to other commitments?) then re-charge? I have heard some weird terms before, that is up there lol!
> 
> That's what I Thought, it doesn't sound like a proper planned mating in which is exciting, just sounds like the OP isn't sure at all esp to say spay, if in doubt don't do it lol!


Maybe I've missed something the OP has said in this thread. I just assumed that the terms were along the lines of 'one free repeat mating if the girl fails to become pregnant from the first mating'. I didn't think there was any kind stipulation about which *call* she was returned on - I think possibly it's just the way the OP has worded things but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Today she was calling a lot and I send her today to the stud for second mating hope this will be a successful one!


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

I have send her to the stud again today if she doesn't get pregnant again I will get her spayed and I think that is the best way.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Mtmerzah said:


> I have send her to the stud again today if she doesn't get pregnant again I will get her spayed and I think that is the best way.


How far pregnant would she be if she did take 1st time i ask cause iv had a girl act like she was in call while pregnant..willing to mate too,if i had mated her again i could have maybe risked her kittens through an infection,im glad i held off as like i say it turned out she was pregnant.


----------

